# Hanging some Jerky



## tjmitche (Jan 22, 2016)

Spent the last few days preparing, seasoning, and smoking a nice batch of venison whole muscle jerky. In total we trimmed up a healthy 6 lbs. of Jerky and seasoned it with two varieties of High Mtn Jerky Seasoning. Half with cracked pepper and half with Hunter's blend. 













20160117_143947.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016






My original intent was to use a home grown recipe but my order of Cure #1 was delayed by Amazon so we proceeded with the High Mtn. premixed solutions.













20160118_194204.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016






This was my first attempt at hanging the jerky on skewers through the racks. I was able to get two racks hung with about 3 lbs on each rack.

The little MasterForge was pretty full.













20160118_194217.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016






I opted to used my AMPS tube smoker, and set it up on the left side above the smoke box.

I get plenty of oxygen this way from the left side vent.  

As has been my favorite lately, I used Myron Mixon's Peach pellets.  

Great mild smoke.













20160118_194500.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016






I started out with the temps pretty low for the first couple of hrs to just allow some good smoke penetration and initial drying.  

Temps on both racks hung in there around 120 for the first 1+ hours, then up to 140 for an hour.  After a total of 3 1/2 hours I bumped it up to 170 to get down to business.

The AMPS performed AMAZENingly, providing a perfect TBS for almost 6 hrs. before fading out.

Couldn't be happier with how it continues to perform.













20160118_194637.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016






I just had to include this shot as it illustrates how I protect my Maverick ET-733 when I'm smoking in SubZero temps.

The radiant heat from the smoker keeps the electronics warm enough to do their job for the duration of the smoke no matter how cold it gets.













20160118_194949.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016






It was getting pretty late so I set my alarm for 1:30 AM so I could check on done-ness (is that a word) and make a decision on whether I'd let them go longer, pull them, or move them to my dehydrator for the finish.  At 1:30 AM I checked in on them and decided the smartest thing to do would be to move them inside and finish them up at 145 degrees to firm up the thickest sections. Honestly this mostly meant I didn't have to babysit as much for the rest of the night. Temps were climbing higher than I liked in the smoker as the drying process continued and I have a lot more control inside the house with the dehydrator.  Also, I didn't need smoke anymore anyway.

At 6 AM I pulled everything and was extremely happy with the results.  

I got a perfect combination of smokey flavor and good snap without being too dry.













20160119_062148.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016


















20160119_062300.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016


















20160119_062334.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016






After some breakfast jerky taste testing I bagged up the rest for storage and distribution to family.













20160119_064653.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016






Finish weight on the jerky was 2 lbs 8oz.  

That adds up to a 58% dry down ratio, with the final product weighing 42% of the original weight.













20160119_183909.jpg



__ tjmitche
__ Jan 22, 2016






All in all I'm happy with the outcome.  Anxious to do the next batch.

As far as taste. I much prefer the pepper over the Hunter's Blend.  I lean toward spicy in my taste preferences though.

My wife and kids love the other too though so it turned out to be a great compromise. 

Happy Smoking! 

TJ


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2016)

TJ that is another Jerky I think I could gum on. Please send a large sample Point for making me get up to get a cold one LOL

Richie


----------



## tjmitche (Jan 22, 2016)

On the way Richie!!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks good....  Good job on the process...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2016)

Great job TJ!

Never made jerky before, just one more thing for the ToDo list!

Al


----------



## tjmitche (Jan 22, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks good....  Good job on the process...
> 
> ____________
> 
> ...


Thanks Gents.  Fun to learn and share here.  

Love this place.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2016)

Tasty looking jerky! Nice smoke!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 22, 2016)

Dang it man that looks great send me some!! POINTS 

A full smoker is a happy smoker - Stay happy 

DS


----------



## mummel (Jan 22, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## tjmitche (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Now, a challenge for ya'll.  What's your favorite homemade cure/mix for whole meat jerky.  

Looking to make more of this stuff as it seems to disappear about 10 times faster than it takes to make it. 

I like it spicy but the fam is more mellow.  There's a great recipe out there I saw last week that includes a cup of honey that's intriguing as well.

Hit me with your best recommendation.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2016)

This is ours. Super simple and tasty. After brining you can add other dry spices to the meat. Some spices that I add are garlic, pepper, pepper flakes, ginger.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky


----------



## tjmitche (Jan 23, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This is ours. Super simple and tasty. After brining you can add other dry spices to the meat. Some spices that I add are garlic, pepper, pepper flakes, ginger.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky



Thanks! That was a great thread.
I may go out on a limb and try this. The fish sauce does sound a little daunting tho, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

tjmitche said:


> Thanks! That was a great thread.
> I may go out on a limb and try this. The fish sauce does sound a little daunting tho, I'm not gonna lie.



I was skeptical until I tried it. I use fish sauce in lots of Thai and Vietnamese cooking. I knew that the flavor of the fish sauce would be primarily there for saltiness. Give it a try I can't make enough of it.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 23, 2016)

TJM, Nice job on the jerky !!!!!!!!


----------



## tjmitche (Jan 24, 2016)

Thx Crazy,
I've got a nice looking fatty smoking right now. Got some nice pics to upload once we finish her off.


----------



## disco (Jan 24, 2016)

That is some fine looking jerky!

Points!

Disco


----------

